# Honda Odyssey towing limits



## Mr7mag (Apr 9, 2012)

2012 Odyssey rated for 3500 towing capacity.
Will it be difficult to tow a 3200 - 3300 lbs pontoon boat?

Anyone have any experience towing boats with a Honda Odyssey?

Thank you


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say that is a bad idea.

If I'm not mistaken, that Odyssey is tow rated at 3500 pounds with the use of a weight distribution hitch and trailer brakes, along with the towing package, to include a trans. cooler.

A pontoon of that weight may or may not have trailer brakes - 50/50, I'd say.  If it did, chances are it's going to be surge brakes, which don't cooperate with weight distribution links very well, so you'd likely be in for an electric brake refit, and those aren't cheap.

Furthermore, front wheel drive on boat ramps can be a challenge.

Lastly, how did you arrive at that weight for the boat?  If that is the sticker weight, the addition of fuel, batteries, coolers, and all the other crap that goes along with boating is going to push you way above the limit.  As will having the family and dog in the van.

Were you to have a wet weight (boat + all the crap in it) around the 2000 pound range, you'd probably be alright, with just surge brakes.  At, or very likely past capacity, I'd say you are asking for trouble with that setup.  The Odyssey is an excellent quality vehicle, but at the end of the day, it is still a front drive, unibody car, and isn't really going to do well with a heavy load.

Furthermore, a '12 model is going to have a bit of driveline warranty left on it - towing out of capacity, or without using the WDH will likely void the warranty.  

Not saying it won't work.  Just saying I think it to be a bad idea.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would be real concerned about sway as well. My dad had a 27ft pontoon back in the day that he pulled with an 82 toyota pickemup. Did okay for the most part, but even with the hardtop lowered, the wind pushed it around something fierce.

Also, I used to work for the company that makes the suspension parts for the Odyssey and it's designed more for comfort and handling than it is for load bearing. When Honda introduced the Ridgeline, it was originally based on the Pilot frame, couple years into it, they really beefed up the suspension.


----------



## RGRJN (Apr 10, 2012)

Caveat, I have no exprience with an Odyssey

Does that weight include trailer and motor ?
Plus all the stuff that Bassboy bought up. Bring it up as sometimes folks forget that.

The real question isn't can it tow it or how well, but how well does it stop it. Not as in pulling up to a stop sign, but as in an emergency.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 10, 2012)

I wouldnt begin to try unless it was an Emergency. 

I have the 2012 with Towing package $1,500 upgrade and tried to Tow a Polaris Ranger on a 16 foot dual axle trailer and bottomed out the suspension....Everything was well within spec at abot 2,700 pounds but the Mini Van DID NOT LIKE IT. 

I drove back and hooked up to my 02 Yukon XL 2500.....Much better for the intended purpose. 

I will not attempt to tow anything over a to. With this van ever again. 

YMMV

Robert


----------



## ratlird (Apr 10, 2012)

No way would I attempt that, way to much for that mini van.


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information. Doesn't look like I will be in the market for a boat!
Have a good day.


----------

